

Employers worried about schools not teaching critical-thinking skills - SunTzu55
http://news.dice.com/2014/10/24/employers-worried-critical-thinking-skills/

======
sarciszewski
This will probably sound like a troll comment, but it's a serious question:

Is it not the case that lacking critical thinking skills is a desirable trait
for most jobs? (Cashier, dishwasher, pastor -- have to be smart enough to
follow your tasks, but not smart enough to figure out how bad you're being
screwed over by the system.)

Technical jobs, like Dice caters to, are obviously an exception. I mean in
general.

